# Beamswork LED



## CichWithIt (Jun 2, 2012)

I made the switch today and hooked up my 24-30" Beamswork LED fixture, this is not the Reef Bright, but the standard 400 lumen fixture. I have to say that I'm not impressed with the color/light output at all. The daylight is way too blue and not nearly as bright as my T4 fixture. I have a 54 gallon corner which is 24 inches deep and I expected brighter output. Has anyone else experienced the same output from these or Marineland's LED fixture? At this point I'm considering using both my t4 and LED with timers and keeping the LED on nightmode.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

That is precisely why I am looking to buy the reef bright. I was afraid the freshwater bright would not be bright enough. Sorry to hear you are having problems. Can you swap it out for the reef bright?


----------



## CichWithIt (Jun 2, 2012)

You mean, refund it and upgrade? probably not since I bought it off of eBay. I'm afraid the reef bright would be too much, wouldn't you think? The lumens are like 4 times as bright.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

CichWithIt said:


> You mean, refund it and upgrade? probably not since I bought it off of eBay. I'm afraid the reef bright would be too much, wouldn't you think? The lumens are like 4 times as bright.


Nah....shouldn't be too much at all. If the one you have is not bright enough and you added another light then I would see if they would allow you to upgrade.


----------

